# sentirsela



## underhouse

Come si potrebbe tradurre in francese questa frase?

_Non se la sentiva di fare tutti quei chilometri._

Forse "il n'avait pas envie de faire toutes...."?

O c'è qualcosa di meglio?

Grazie


----------



## tie-break

Secondo me va benissimo, anch'io la tradurrei così : _il n'avait pas envie de faire *tous* ces kilomètres. _


----------



## underhouse

tie-break said:


> Secondo me va benissimo, anch'io la tradurrei così : _il n'avait pas envie de faire *tous* ces kilomètres. _


 
Grazie, tie-break!

Ero un po' dubbioso in quanto la traduzione più immediata di "avoir envie de..." è "avere voglia di"....almeno credo...invece "sentirsela" ha una sfumatura un po' diversa al mio orecchio!
Ma forse i francesi non fanno questa distinzione...

Grazie anche per il coniglio! 

Ciao


----------



## tie-break

underhouse said:


> Ma forse i francesi non fanno questa distinzione...
> 
> Ciao


 
Esatto  penso anch'io che non ci sia


----------



## Zsanna

Non so se mio dizionario mi da l'informazione giusta ma è vero che c'è una idea di si sentire _capace_ di fare qualcosa nell'espressione?


----------



## tie-break

Zsanna said:


> Non so se mio dizionario mi da l'informazione giusta ma è vero che c'è una idea di si sentire _capace_ di fare qualcosa nell'espressione?


 
Sì è vero, però l'equivalente francese _être en mesure, être capable _viene in genere tradotto con_ essere in grado._

Si può essere capaci di fare qualcosa ma non sentirsela di farlo in quel dato momento per qualche motivo, ad esempio : 

_Sono capace di guidare per tantissimi chilometri senza nessun problema, ma oggi non me la sento, visto che non chiudo occhio da due giorni. _

_Je suis en mesure de conduire pour beaucoup de kilomètres sans que je ressente de problèmes physiques particuliers, mais aujourd'hui je n'en ai pas envie, car ça fait deux jours que je ne ferme pas l'œil de la nuit._


----------



## Zsanna

Grazie, tie-break, molto interessante! 

Pero... 
Io direi qualcosa di "je (ne) préfère pas conduire aujourd'hui parce que..." (linguaggio parlato!) o je n'arriverai pas" o "je ne me sens pas capable" - senza dire che questo sia la vera soluzione. 
Per me _je n'ai pas envie_ suggerisce che potrei farlo, ma se non lo faccio è solo perché non ne ho voglia...


----------



## tie-break

Zsanna said:


> Io direi qualcosa di "je (ne) préfère pas conduire aujourd'hui parce que..." (linguaggio parlato!) o je n'arriverai pas" o "je ne me sens pas capable"


 
_Je préfère *ne* pas conduire aujourd'hui parce que..._ va benissimo (complimenti )

_Invece je n'arriverai*s* pas_ e _je ne me sens pas capable_ li scarterei per le ragioni che ho spiegato più in alto


----------



## DearPrudence

Il mio italiano non é bueno pero in francese un po' colloquiale, si dice:
*"Il ne se sentait pas de faire tous ces kilomètres"*


----------



## Zsanna

I'm sorry for the mistakes and thanks for the correction, tie-break! 

I'm glad DearPrudence mentioned "il ne se sentait pas" because it seems really close to the Italian! (Hopefully it's not a faux-ami!)


----------

